# Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected P0300



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

My 2002 Passat 4Motion V6, ran fine this morning on the way to work. When I started it after work, while it was warming up, the idle went up and down slowly and when it slowed down it was almost to slow to keep the engine running. 
Driving home, randomly all cylinders would suddenly misfire or not fire. Below are the results of my auto-scan. Thanks for any advice you can offer. 
============================ 

VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.1 
Friday, 01 June 2012, 17:41:41:14527 


Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5 
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,35,36,37,46,47,55,56,57,58,75,76,77 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-ATQ.LBL 
Controller: 3B0 907 551 CG 
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0001 
Coding: 07251 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 6AA779140571 
WVWTH63B02P064412 VWZ7Z0A3812543 
6 Faults Found: 
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - - 
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 35-00 - - 
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 35-00 - - 
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17538 - Fuel Trim; Bank 2 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1130 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16485 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.LBL 
Controller: 3B0 927 156 AD 
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3939 
Coding: 00102 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 68A3031C1B7D 
1 Fault Found: 
18265 - Load Signal: Error Message from ECU 
P1857 - 35-00 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-ABS.LBL 
Controller: 8E0 614 111 A 
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10 
Coding: 0273004284 
Shop #: BB 24334 
VCID: 1C4B6FCC9FA5 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.LBL 
Controller: 3B1 907 044 J 
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0003 
Coding: 17200 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 2823431CDBFD 
1 Fault Found: 
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL 
Controller: 6Q0 909 605 C 
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW6 04 0004 
Coding: 12345 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 370190600643 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1J0-907-487-A.LBL 
Controller: 1J0 907 487 B 
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002 
Coding: 00008 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 3013AB7CE32D 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3B0-920-xx5-17.LBL 
Controller: 3B0 920 926 B 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V01 
Coding: 07235 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 23395430A2DB 
WVWTH63B02P064412 VWZ7Z0A3812543 
9 Faults Found: 
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent 
01128 - Immobilizer Pickup Coil (D2) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent 
01176 - Key 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.LBL 
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00004 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: F093EB7CA3AD 
5 Faults Found: 
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01321 - Control Module for Airbags (J234) 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01315 - Transmission Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 
01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3B1-959-760.LBL 
Controller: 3B1 959 760 D 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0101 
Coding: 0000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2E2FB504F919 
1 Fault Found: 
01008 - Note; Emergency OFF Switch is Active! 
000 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.LBL 
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00258 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 370190600643 
No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.LBL 
Controller: 1J0 035 180 B 
Component: Radio DE2 0005 
Coding: 04041 
Shop #: WSC 00028 
VCID: 1E4F65C489B9 
No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

By the sounds of it, you have newly developed vacuum leak 

17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
17538 - Fuel Trim; Bank 2 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1130 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent 
16485 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Implausible Signal 
P0101 - 35-00 - - 

Go to Measured Values (08) 
Value Block (032) and (033) 

These will tell you what your fuel trim is doing. 

Make sure the pipe is still connected between the MAF and throttle inlet tube and that the seals on each end are intact and not ripped. Also check for Broken PCV corrogated pipes and Broken Vacuum lines as well. That should give you something to start with. 

Other things I've seen cause this but will also be accompanied with oil leakage and oil burning smell while driving: valve cover gasket broken or misinstalled, camshaft bore plugs falling out, camshaft adjuster seal (half moon) piece coming out, or camshaft radial seals coming out. But these are usually due to install error/ improperly performed repairs, so if you haven't had any work done and don't notice any new or increased oil leaks or burning smells, than I would start with checking for the vacuum leaks or PCV pipes and valves.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

This one should be easy. 

I bet the intake hose between TV and MAF is either clamped incorrect or is a leak/torn. 

Please do a quick visual. 

You need a firmware update as well.


----------



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for your help. 

Jack, I looked around the MAF but what is the "TV", I wasn't sure so I couldn't check the intake hose you mentioned. About the firmware update, do you mean the VCDS Lite software? 

Novo, I logged the value blocks you mentioned and the picture is below but, then I realized that I'm sure the engine must be running to get the right values. I checked the other things you mentioned and everything looks good. Could it be the coolant temp sensor? 
It's late, I'm stopping for the evening and I will continue in the morning.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

TV = Throttle valve at intake. 

Firmware update is a dealer update of ecu or I can do it to. 

Look visually for broken hoses, or lines off clearly, also listen for an audible hiss to sometimes trace. 

Please also make sure N80 isn't stuck open. The firmware update will help for this problem. 

Test in VCDS 0x01-04-070 for N80. 

Use intake spray to determine leak but tis looks pretty large to get both banks at one time.


----------



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

*N80*

I am going to hook up the VCDS and see if I can figure out how to "Test in VCDS 0x01-04-070 for N80" if you have any tips on how to do this I would really appreciate it. Yes, I would like to update the firmware, I am in Minneapolis, can you do the update remotely? If you can't do it, does it need to be done be a dealership?


----------



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

*update*

Thanks again for the help. I cleaned the MAF and replaced the Coolant Temp Sensor because those were cheap and fairly easy. I didn't find any vacuum leaks or problems with the vacuum hoses. I test drove it a bit and it seems to run fine. I will clear all the codes and run a new auto-scan tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hmmm could be dirty maf but please watch close for codes and the N80 for a sporadic condition because you don't wanna melt down the cats. 

Consider the update to help correct the early N80 start engine warm up issue.


----------



## RCinSTP (Sep 16, 2010)

*N80 and firmware update*

I really appreciate your advice. If you time, can you tell me how to check the N80 with VCDS Lite, I have no idea how to do that. 
Also, do I need to go to a dealer for the firmware update or can other VW mechanics do that? 
Thanks again


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Dealer, me or someone who is qualified. 

N80 TEST 0x01-04-070 and also use the outputs to verify with mighty vac the noid closes and opens correctly. 0x01-03 GO/NEXT


----------

